# Mom of 4 .. and pregnant?



## Ames333

Hi! Im 37 yo and have 4 children with my husband 11,7,6,1 (surprise baby!) I had my 4th at 36yo and a miscarriage at 37 in aug 2017. Just weeks after we scheduled a vasectomy for my husband I find out I'm pregnant 3/14, so I went in for a blood test and my HCG was 78,000. I was critically ill in January d/t a viral infection. I was discharged from the hospital on 1/31 and did not have a period in February. I did not worry much about it since my body was still recovering, maybe I wasn't cycling? Nope! I'm pregnant!! Again!!! 
Look forward to read everyone's stories!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Ames

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------

